# Little O'l Buck



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This seems to be the biggest buck that comes into my cam each day...literally he will stay there for hours I have about 100 pics of him and then some elk. I guess I'm eating nice young venison this year!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

He looks delicious.


----------

